# Can Diabetes in health check up visa rejection?



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi friends,
asking on someone else's behalf, its kinda urgent. 
The person is a diabetic and is tensed that might be rejected on health grounds cause of that? I don't it should be that way but what do the rules say?

Thanks a lot, would appreciate your reply


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi friends,
> asking on someone else's behalf, its kinda urgent.
> The person is a diabetic and is tensed that might be rejected on health grounds cause of that? I don't it should be that way but what do the rules say?
> 
> Thanks a lot, would appreciate your reply


It depends on the sugar level and any complications caused by diabetes. I am diabetic and cleared the medicals, I had already informed in my health form that I am diabetic.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> It depends on the sugar level and any complications caused by diabetes. I am diabetic and cleared the medicals, I had already informed in my health form that I am diabetic.


Thanks for the reply,
can you please elaborate a bit in detail? Like what type of complications? 
Would really help a lot


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> can you please elaborate a bit in detail? Like what type of complications?
> Would really help a lot


Uncontrolled and prolonged diabetic causes kidney function issues and eye problems, if the applicant is already under treatment for the above mentioned health issues then DIBP reviews the case from Commonwealth medical panel, based on their verdict DIBP takes final call. This is example in extreme case, however a diabetic under medication and no other major health issues is not rejected from DIBP.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Uncontrolled and prolonged diabetic causes kidney function issues and eye problems, if the applicant is already under treatment for the above mentioned health issues then DIBP reviews the case from Commonwealth medical panel, based on their verdict DIBP takes final call. This is example in extreme case, however a diabetic under medication and no other major health issues is not rejected from DIBP.


Thanks a ton, will ask you if we get stuck anywhere.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Yes , Sansu is right.

I also have Diabetes. The levels were pretty high. But I started controlling many days prior to the test but also for my general well being.

Please do declare you are diabetes. No surprise is the Key here. I was also afraid of declaring. 
As long as you have no other issues.

Do get a Ceratinine test done ( on a personal front) this will also tell you if there have been any damages due to uncontrolled Diabetes. 

All the best !


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Yes , Sansu is right.
> 
> I also have Diabetes. The levels were pretty high. But I started controlling many days prior to the test but also for my general well being.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
It's actually for someone else, but the way I eat I am scared too. I am going to get a test done next week to check and hope everything turns out right. 
Last time I got checked the sugar was even on the lower side which surprised me but sadly I took things for granted. Nowadays due to whatever reasons there is a higher change to get diabetes , I do not want it, hope I come out clean. 
Rest for the person whom I am asking for needs to eat a tablet daily and is a high diabetic. But on a superficial level does not seem to have any serious issue except is not strong like before. Will get the test done too. The person was concerned that so much money will be lost due to getting rejected for diabetes. 

Pray for me :fingerscrossed: that I come out clean like before.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Yes , Sansu is right.
> 
> I also have Diabetes. The levels were pretty high. But I started controlling many days prior to the test but also for my general well being.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, need a small confirmation. I am very much worried.

I have diabetes, on declaring this in the form do they also test HB1Ac or any other additional test?? 
My HB1Ac is now 9.5 i they do is this acceptable limit? what will happen if they find my hb1ac so high? Please help me .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

MSNaveed said:


> Hi Bro, need a small confirmation. I am very much worried.
> 
> I have diabetes, on declaring this in the form do they also test HB1Ac or any other additional test??
> My HB1Ac is now 9.5 i they do is this acceptable limit? what will happen if they find my hb1ac so high? Please help me .
> ...


I had declared already about being diabetic, my hb1ac was high in the range of 7 to8, so it depends on our reports outcome, I was not told to do further test, I read in EF if the HB1AC is high they would give you time to get that in control. Moreover medical panel is concerned about your existing health like kidney functions, eyes are healthy and you are undergoing any medical conditions, that decide your medical clearance. If nothing major than hb1ac then relax.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I had declared already about being diabetic, my hb1ac was high in the range of 7 to8, so it depends on our reports outcome, I was not told to do further test, I read in EF if the HB1AC is high they would give you time to get that in control. Moreover medical panel is concerned about your existing health like kidney functions, eyes are healthy and you are undergoing any medical conditions, that decide your medical clearance. If nothing major than hb1ac then relax.


Yes all good, except hb1ac.. 

Thanks a ton for your quick response ..

And more question, do we need to carry any prescription for diabeties when we go for medicals to show them what medicine we are having?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

MSNaveed said:


> Yes all good, except hb1ac..
> 
> Thanks a ton for your quick response ..
> 
> And more question, do we need to carry any prescription for diabeties when we go for medicals to show them what medicine we are having?


Yes, better carry every medicine with proscription.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I had declared already about being diabetic, my hb1ac was high in the range of 7 to8, so it depends on our reports outcome, I was not told to do further test, I read in EF if the HB1AC is high they would give you time to get that in control. Moreover medical panel is concerned about your existing health like kidney functions, eyes are healthy and you are undergoing any medical conditions, that decide your medical clearance. If nothing major than hb1ac then relax.


Also, another question, i see in your signature that you had your wife PTE done after CO requested for additional docs. Do we need PTE for dependents in all cases?

My wife is a homemaker and is done intermediate but only have SSC certificate that clearly says medium of instructions as ENGLISH. is this fine or do u think they will as me to get my wife pte done?? In case they ask i am sure my wife cannot clear the exam even if it is 30-40 points. Please suggest.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

MSNaveed said:


> Also, another question, i see in your signature that you had your wife PTE done after CO requested for additional docs. Do we need PTE for dependents in all cases?
> 
> My wife is a homemaker and is done intermediate but only have SSC certificate that clearly says medium of instructions as ENGLISH. is this fine or do u think they will as me to get my wife pte done?? In case they ask i am sure my wife cannot clear the exam even if it is 30-40 points. Please suggest.


If 10th SSC certificate is accepted then it is fine, it all depends on CO. Functional English proof is required by co applicants who are above 18 years of age .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MSNaveed said:


> Also, another question, i see in your signature that you had your wife PTE done after CO requested for additional docs. Do we need PTE for dependents in all cases?
> 
> My wife is a homemaker and is done intermediate but only have SSC certificate that clearly says medium of instructions as ENGLISH. is this fine or do u think they will as me to get my wife pte done?? In case they ask i am sure my wife cannot clear the exam even if it is 30-40 points. Please suggest.


She should have passed the ssc examinations and you should have the original mark sheet 

Also a letter is needed from the school confirming that she studied in the school from such and such years from such to such class and that the medium of instruction was English 

How many years did she study in this school ?

Cheers


----------



## rajeshlalwani (Dec 12, 2019)

*Hi*

Diabetes in health check will not result in health check rejection as long as it is controlled. I am diabetic and I cleared PR visa health check recently(2019).


----------

